# Rocky River



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Im going to hit the Rocky this week not sure were to start can someone help Thanks


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I lost one right at Morley Ford on Sunday. There's a log sticking out of the water next to the wall, I was fishing a jig and gulp minnow right next to that. I was only there for about twenty minutes, then I realized I didn't have any more minnows to tip my jig so I switched to the fly rod. Still learning how to master the fly setup, so I didn't get anything with that.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Steels r done!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Steels r done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol smallies anyone 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

I did see one steelhead caught yesterday, while I was fishing for smallmouth


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got a steelie on a senko today. Actually hooked 2 didn't have my drag set for a monster steelie on the first one. Also caught a nice 18" smallie. Weird fighting one on a 7' rod. Low and clear and they hit 4" plastics haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

You'll be suprised what steelies hit, been experimenting this season got a new batch of stuff to use if the standard flies aren't work'n.


----------

